# Extra Baggage



## niknak79 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all,
I am headed out to Dubai from the UK at the end of this month. Having looked at the price for extra baggage on Emirates flights I need to find another way!

I only have a couple of suitcases extra to take and was thinking of baggage shipping rather than a container, which would be a lot more expensive I guess.

Can anyone offer any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Contact the Emirates SkyCargo office at your local airport. They offer a special rate for unaccompanied baggage which is usually much cheaper than paying for excess baggage.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

niknak79 said:


> Hi all,
> I am headed out to Dubai from the UK at the end of this month. Having looked at the price for extra baggage on Emirates flights I need to find another way!
> 
> I only have a couple of suitcases extra to take and was thinking of baggage shipping rather than a container, which would be a lot more expensive I guess.
> ...


Just looking at Virgin and Emirates now for myself....

Whats the allowance on Emirates from the UK and how much is extra baggage? I presume its expensive from tone of the earlier post?


----------



## niknak79 (Aug 7, 2012)

toneson said:


> Just looking at Virgin and Emirates now for myself....
> 
> Whats the allowance on Emirates from the UK and how much is extra baggage? I presume its expensive from tone of the earlier post?


Emirates additional baggage booked in advance (from Birmingham) was:

You may purchase additional allowance in the following amounts:
GBP 100 - 5 kgs or less
GBP 200 - 10 kgs or less
GBP 300 - 15 kgs or less
GBP 400 - 20 kgs or less
GBP 500 - 25 kgs or less

OR you pay GBP25 per KILO at the airport.

Crazy !!!


----------



## neontiger (Jun 14, 2012)

toneson said:


> Just looking at Virgin and Emirates now for myself....
> 
> Whats the allowance on Emirates from the UK and how much is extra baggage? I presume its expensive from tone of the earlier post?


Emirates' baggage allowance is 30kg, which is more generous than most. I flew out to Dubai a couple of days ago and found that the 30k plus hand luggage was enough (just). 30kg is bloody heavy


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

neontiger said:


> Emirates' baggage allowance is 30kg, which is more generous than most. I flew out to Dubai a couple of days ago and found that the 30k plus hand luggage was enough (just). 30kg is bloody heavy


Yes 30K is a lot for travel, but I got the impression the OP is moving here and in that case I would consider 30K as nothing, seeing as I had a crate


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you checked aramax or dhl or even, just shipping through the post office in home country?


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Both BA and Virgin allow something like 23kgs, but only charge £34 for an additional suitcase up to 23kgs again. An extra £34 for 46kgs is a bargain 

Done it many a time and it works out cheaper than Emirates 30kgs allowance, seeing as Emirates flights are often more expensive to begin with.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yikes - their extra bag/extra weight policy is extremely expensive when flying for the UK or Europe. We had an allowance of 2 (23kg) bags and we could purchase additional bags for $140CAD per extra bag when we moved from Canada. Also the $140 was for 30kg/bag. We ended up just bringing all of our stuff with us and paid for a couple of extra bags. Much cheaper.

Wonder why it's so much more from the UK?!!?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

niknak79 said:


> Hi all,
> I am headed out to Dubai from the UK at the end of this month. Having looked at the price for extra baggage on Emirates flights I need to find another way!
> 
> I only have a couple of suitcases extra to take and was thinking of baggage shipping rather than a container, which would be a lot more expensive I guess.
> ...


If you do not need to bring it all now then each time you go back to the UK for a visit bring a bit more back to Dubai with you, that's what I did but saying that it did take me five years


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I didn't bring my wife so no excess baggage for me


----------



## eire2uae (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm in the process of weighing and re-weighing my bags at the moment and have managed to get rid of about 8kg (allowance is 23kg and I had 32kg) by reassessing how important certain things are and if they can be posted over or brought over at a later date, so maybe that would be worth looking at. Although if you're a couple of bags over then maybe not!!


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

hmm...

I considered Virgin for the reason that its quite cheap to buy more baggage - but need a Tourist Visa (not visit) sorted for my wife and little one (as Mrs is travelling on a Polish passport). 

Anyone know if Virgin are able to offer the same?

Regards,


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

Agree with Garth !!

BA everytime if you've got lots of baggage, it's MUCH cheaper than Emirates or Virgin when flying from the UK.

We wound up paying the same for our 6 extra cases to come over when we moved as we would have paid for one with Emirates!!

Only problem is you have to put up with the older planes and the grumpy staff!!!

Good luck!


----------



## niknak79 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I would have booked on a different airline but my employer booked it for me so that was out of my hands. Will bear that in mind though if BA and Virgin offer paying for a bag.

Been in contact with the Emirates Cargo people and a few other places and will see what they come back with!


----------

